# All Mountain



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Dos meses con mi Turbo y 15 libras menos en la isla del encanto me ha hecho reencontrarme conmigo mismo. 

Tenia ya varios años preocupandome demasiado por mi salario, condiciones de trabajo, problemas ajenos, en fin. La vida cotidiana.

Creo que es momento de considerar la adquisicion de una bici :thumbsup:

Creo que es dificil que una sola bici cumpla todas las necesidades y espectativas. La primera restriccion es no ser Rico MacPato ni Ricky Ricon :madman:

He visto la categoria (termino comercial) llamada All Mountain y creo que por el tipo de ciclismo moutainbikero que estoy haciendo con la Turbo, mas o menos estoy considerando dentro de esa categoria.

Ejemplos:
Commencal Meta 4.X
BMC Fourstroke xxxx
Specialized Epic xxxx
DeVinci Remix xxxx
Salsa El Santo










Se apreciaran comentarios, criticas y consejos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Dos meses con mi Turbo y 15 libras menos en la isla del encanto me ha hecho reencontrarme conmigo mismo.
> 
> Tenia ya varios años preocupandome demasiado por mi salario, condiciones de trabajo, problemas ajenos, en fin. La vida cotidiana.
> 
> ...


Creo que esas bicis que mencionas son mas como de XC... todas andan por las 4" de recorrido.

AM es mas como de 5" a 7" de recorrido, pero la categoria no esta bien definida, asi que no importa mucho.

Pues ahora si que depende el sapo es la pedrada... Cuantas bolas te quieres gastar en tu nueva adquisicion?

Otras bicis (mas bien cuadros) en esa categoria, que andan en precios similares o incluso inferiores a las que pones en tu lista son:

- Titus Motolite (el mejor valor hoy por hoy, peso por peso)
- Santa Cruz Blur
- Marin QUAD (Hay algunos que se venden por 500 dolares con RP3 incluido!!! El shock solo vale 320!!)
- Ironhorse MKIII
- Giant Trance

Que es lo que mas te importa de la bici? Pedaleo, suspension, manejo, durabilidad?

Danos mas datos y te podremos ayudar a buscar una bici que realmente se acople mas a ti.

Las recomendaciones que se pueden dar "a ciegas", por lo polivalentes y la calidad que tienen, son:

- Titus Motolite
- Marin QUAD

De todas las demas podra algo que no te pueda llegar a gustar. Pero esas dos, en mi lista, se le pueden recomendar a cualquiera. Ojo... el cuadro de la Marin se vende por 500 dolares, mientras que la ML se queda en menos de 1400.

Tambien estan Turner, Intense, Ellsworth y Yeti... pero creo que sus cuadros se van un poco por encima en precio de los que pusiste... aunque tal vez los 200-400 dolares de diferencia te den una mejor bici.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Mi ETSX es una buena opción de polivalencia entre XC y AM  

Vamos Toc! porque no nombras a Rocky Mountain como otra opción? será que te carcome la envidia??  

Por cierto ayer desarmé mi vertex por completo y saque del closet a mi buena Shania pero ahora la veo rara  será que me acostumbre a rodar los ultimos dos meses en hardtails... las HT van muy bien!:thumbsup: las adoro!

bueno lo que sea siento que mi etsx se ve vieja y obsoleta... y no se porque diablos... hasta pensé en armar mi vertex de nuevo y vender mejor la doble...

Alguien me puede explicar el por qué ese sintoma?

Debo cambiar mi cuadro ETSX por otro mas reciente?

No cabe duda que el "upgraditis" si es una P&·%* enfermedad..!!! :skep: :eekster: 

Bueno inicia la temporada de llevar la doble a la montaña pero no sin antes hacer de nuevo otro intento con mi SS... que tratare de rescatar y que no se vaya de mi lado....

No lo creo.... una Santa Cruz espera por mi.  

Alguien sabe por que le hago el feo a mi doble?   :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Mi ETSX es una buena opción de polivalencia entre XC y AM
> 
> Vamos Toc! porque no nombras a Rocky Mountain como otra opción? será que te carcome la envidia??


Si, la ETSX esta muy chida... pero no la recomende porque el precio de los cuadros que el busca anda por debajo de los 1400 morlacos.

Todas las Rocky (excepto las HT) andan por los 1600-1800. Asi que le recomende algunos cuadritos dentro de su presupuesto.

Si tu tienes una cantidad fija para gastar, es mejor no irte muy arriba con el cuadro y mejor ponerle unas ruedas/frenos/suspensiones mejores con la lana ahorrada.

Entre un cuadro de 1800 y uno de 1400 no hay una diferencia notable o exagerada. Pero entre unas ruedas de 200 a unas de 400 la diferencia es abismal y se siente mas que en el cuadro.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> bueno lo que sea siento que mi etsx se ve vieja y obsoleta... y no se porque diablos... hasta pensé en armar mi vertex de nuevo y vender mejor la doble...


Estas gravemente enfermo...



ROCKY_RENE said:


> Alguien me puede explicar el por qué ese sintoma?


Demencia.
Padeces de tus facultades mentales.



ROCKY_RENE said:


> Debo cambiar mi cuadro ETSX por otro mas reciente?


No. Ponle un RP23 y se feliz.



ROCKY_RENE said:


> No cabe duda que el "upgraditis" si es una P&·%* enfermedad..!!! :skep: :eekster:


Tu caso es de maniaco-upgradeitis esquizofrenica cronica aguda...



ROCKY_RENE said:


> Bueno inicia la temporada de llevar la doble a la montaña pero no sin antes hacer de nuevo otro intento con mi SS... que tratare de rescatar y que no se vaya de mi lado....


Ojala que alguien lleve coche, porque la ultima vez te acalambraste... 

No lo creo.... una Santa Cruz espera por mi. 



ROCKY_RENE said:


> Alguien sabe por que le hago el feo a mi doble?   :eekster:


Tu sabes que quieres una Titus o una Turner... 
Rocky.. ugh!:nono:


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Pedaleo, suspension, manejo, durabilidad...*

Pues una suspension 100mm me parece justa porque yo realmente hago mi bicicleteo XC.
Solo que he encontrado un par de trails en areas con mucha vegetacion y raices por doquier.
Generalmente no maltrato mucho mi bici ni ando brincando obstaculos dificiles. No tanto por la bici sino por mis huesos 
Ya estoy viejillo y mi forma de rodar es mas bien conservadora de mi integridad fisica 

120mm para mi seria un tope. Mas alla solo que ande haciendo downhill a mas de 25MPH o stunts de jackass :nono:

Dicho eso, en XC me gusta correr rapido, al tope de lo que pueda dar mi condicion. Pero tambien disfrute mucho estos trails singletracks tecnicos en donde apenas caben los manubrios entrando entre los arboles con un angulo. Subidas, bajadas, mangos, raices y puentes hechizos. Selvatica la cosa.

Mi preocupacion escencial es que la suspension trasera sea firme o inteligente, por eso mi eleccion de bicis arriba. Yo siempre jure que no cambiaria mis hardtails por nada, pero me veo en la realidad de que estas rutas son muy desganstantes y en ocasiones las mismas raices y rocas que paso parado por instinto levantan demasiado la cola de la bici y me siento sin control.

Alomejor estoy idealizando a una doble suspension, pero creo que el principio es control, no?
Finalmente un obstaculo se puede brincar en XC, pero en un singletrack tecnico si brincas aterrizas sobre arboles con hormigas asesinas 
Hay unas subidas resbalosas para la HT que imagino que una suspension trasera ayudaria.

Voy a ver si me prestan unas bicis en Las Vegas, llevare la lista que me recomiendas mas la mia para encontrar algo adecuado. Resumiendo tu pregunta, control y versatilidad de pasar de XC a tech trail. XC mas o menos competitivo eventualmente y tech trail mas que nada recreacional.

Warp... www.deanbikes.com ???


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Estas gravemente enfermo...
> 
> Demencia.
> Padeces de tus facultades mentales.
> ...


aAJA! me has cachado! soy un "Titucero" "Turnercero" de closet! como que le voy a las suuuper Cheeeevaaaas!!!  ( asi dicen por la tele:skep: )

Mi ETSX esta probada y mas que probada... sobre todo en caidas 

Yo creo que el asunto va mas por el look... tendré que pintarla en acabado "camuflach":rockon:

Se me hace que a ti se te laten las Rockys y por eso las castigas con el latigo de tu indiferencia:madmax:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Se me ahce que a ti se te laten las rockys y por eso las castigas con el latigo de tu indiferencia:madmax:


Nel... yo bateo y corro para primera...


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Frame & Build*

Well... the plan is... buy the frame... no turning back then... build it up piece by piece...

Salsa would mean $1,168 (Newer Slopin TT w/ Manitou RS)
BMC would mean $1,895 (Intrigued by the APS)

Titus for $1,195 (Fox RP23)
Turner Flux $1,595


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ando con muchas ideas parecidas a las de Arbuz. Hace poco hasta rente una Stumpjumper FSR para ver si me gustara una de FS. Salio que todavia no se mas que esa Stumpjumper no me gusta nada. Voy a seguir estranando algunas otras parecidas. La que mas me interesa es la Santacruz Superlight. ?Alguien sabe de ellas? ? Que si estan flojas o mas o menos fuertes?


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

A mi no me gusto la Stumpjumper FSR. Creo que se puede encontrar algo mejor por el dinero.
Mi compañero de ruta trae una Epic y es el mismo estilo y condiciones que tengo ahora mismo.
Ojala que pueda probarlas en Interbike, te comparto mis observaciones.

USD$2,800










Me gusto la combinacion de colores de Santacruz https://www.santacruzbikes.com/superlight/index.php?builder=1

But then there is...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Parece que buscas el puro cuadro, ?Verdad? De todas maneras, no creo que las Specialized se venden asi. Lo que me cae mal de las Stumpjumpers es el peso- si no encuentro mas ligera me quedo con HT. Dicen que la Epic sale hasta mas pesada. Pero si se encuentran con el precio que me gusta. Quisiera toda la bici por menos de 2000 USD. Segunda no me molesta. Mira como ando- la verdad, temo gastar 300 en estos dias porque tengo dudas del futuro. A ver si en 2007.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos, uno de los regulares de la pedaleada de por aca anda en una SC superlight, y por lo que se ve es mas facil hacerla "bobear" en las subidas que la canondale u otras, bueno aqui tambien se prestan mucho las condiciones a tener que pedalear fuera del asiento... de bajada su suspension funciona bien. Nada del otro mundo nomas bien. Hay un detalle: lo de los valeros, en 8 meses esa bici ha estado 2 veces en el taller por esa causa, igual y es mala suerte igual y el clima pero seguro requiere mas mantenimiento. Te recomiendo que pruebes la bici antes, la geometria de SC es medio extrania, yo pensaba comprar una de esas pero la verdad no me haye en esa cleta. Ah, por cierto resistente si es, aunque esta ligera ya lleva un par de buenos guacalasos y el amigo en cuestion no es muy ligerito...
Igual y por $1400 puedes comprar un cuadro Titus en el Interbike quiza hasta un Turner (flux), sera cuestion de que te pongas abusado el dia de las ofertas... como sea diviertete!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Saludos, uno de los regulares de la pedaleada de por aca anda en una SC superlight, y por lo que se ve es mas facil hacerla "bobear" en las subidas que la canondale u otras, bueno aqui tambien se prestan mucho las condiciones a tener que pedalear fuera del asiento... de bajada su suspension funciona bien. Nada del otro mundo nomas bien. Hay un detalle: lo de los valeros, en 8 meses esa bici ha estado 2 veces en el taller por esa causa, igual y es mala suerte igual y el clima pero seguro requiere mas mantenimiento. Te recomiendo que pruebes la bici antes, la geometria de SC es medio extrania, yo pensaba comprar una de esas pero la verdad no me haye en esa cleta. Ah, por cierto resistente si es, aunque esta ligera ya lleva un par de buenos guacalasos y el amigo en cuestion no es muy ligerito...
> Igual y por $1400 puedes comprar un cuadro Titus en el Interbike quiza hasta un Turner (flux), sera cuestion de que te pongas abusado el dia de las ofertas... como sea diviertete!
> 
> El Rivas


Coincido con el Rivas...

Tratandose de una SC, lo de los baleros no es mala suerte. Nomas checate el foro de SC.

Definitivamente, si tu tope de lana anda por los 1500 para el cuadro y vas al I-Bike, tus mejores opciones son Titus y Turner. La ML es una maquina de 4" o 5" que pedalea MUY bien en 5" y es un cohete en 4".

La Giant Trance es otra opcion... una cuadro solo se vende por unos 1000 o menos y fuera de los baleros que los debes cambiar nomas entregandote la bici (enduroforkseals.com vende unos baleros excelentes, bonitos y baratos para las Giant y otras), es una bici excelente.

Sigo en lo mio... Turner o Titus. Son maquinas de ensueño.... aunque la Commencal ha recibido excelentes criticas y ahora las estan vendiendo por cacahuates en USA.

Checate el cuadrito Marin QUAD TARA que tiene bobs-bicycles.com... por 500 dolares te llevas un cuadro de lo mejor que ha hecho la industria. No tiene mucho "bling-appeal", pero es un cuadro excelente.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Esas Marin me intrigan, parece que esta muy buena la suspension... Si te queda, te gusta y te alcanza pos ya la hiciste! Aunque me parce que por alguna razon tus preferencias se inclinan a BMC... Si te decides por esa ahi nos platicas siempre es interesante esto de las opiniones!
Por cierto, la flux que yo tengo esta un poco mas ligera que la SC de mi cuate, si es que el peso te preocupa... 
Aunque como dice Rene la Titus sea buena y relativamente barata ( basandonos en precio/calidad) yo no cambiaria mi Turner por una Titus (cuestion de preferencias), hasta ahorita para mi "estilo" y uso no le encuentro ni un solo pero!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Aunque como dice Rene la Titus sea buena y relativamente barata ( basandonos en precio/calidad) yo no cambiaria mi Turner por una Titus (cuestion de preferencias), hasta ahorita para mi "estilo" y uso no le encuentro ni un solo pero!
> 
> El Rivas


Asi es... el ajuste es diferente... Las Turner son mas cortas de tubo superior y mas largas entre ejes.

La Turner va mejor en espacios abiertos y veloces, mientras que las Titus son mas para partes muy rocosas y apretadas. El tubo de direccion es mas vertical en las Titus, son mas altas del eje de los pedales y de triangulo trasero mas corto. Por eso se portan mejor en partes rugosas donde la maniobrabilidad es prioridad.

Las Turner son mas largas entre ejes, un poco mas bajitas de eje de los pedales y de tubo de direccion mas horizontal, triangulo trasero mas larguito... son maquinas que adoran la alta velocidad aunque sacrifiquen un poquito mas la maniobrabilidad.

Las Turner tienen un feeling mas de "Cadillac" en la suspension y se tragan todo lo que haya enfrente. Las Titus pedalean mejor, pero el feeling de su suspension es mas de "auto deportivo", requieren mas del piloto.

Ojo... no quiero decir que las Turner sean inmaniobrables o que pedaleen mal, o que las Titus sean nerviosas a velocidad o la suspension sea mala!! Ambas son bicis extraordinarias, pero tienen diferencias sutiles que hacen que prefieras una o la otra.

Depende de tu terreno y de tus preferencias.

Yo se de alguien que vendio su Turner... pero no revelare los motivos ni el nombre... No, no es Last Biker.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

He de reconocer que no he manejado una Titus y que mi unica referencia es la HT de Merida y que estaba algo larga para mi:
-Efectivamente la Turner es mas baja, hay que acostumbrarse a pedalear en forma sincronizada con el camino, mis problemas en las zonas rocosas de por aca han sido mas cuestion de perderles el miedo que de pegar con el pedal, curiosamente el unico casi-incidente-funesto por darle con el pedal a una piedra fue en la Merida que es mas alta...! (esa vez vi mi vida pasar rapidamente frente a mis ojos...) creo que es cuestion de adecuarse a la ideosincracia de lo que tienes.
- En lo de la maniobrabilidad no estoy muy seguro, me parece que la turner es muy estable pero gira muy rapido, quiza porque la manejo como una HT (giro rapidoeso adelante, poco manubrio, girar el cuerpo... igual y asi no se maneja pero sale!). O sera quiza que como yo quedo marginal entre tallas y me fui por la S me quede con la estabilidad inherente del modelo y la maniobrabilidad de una bici pequenia...? 
- El pedaleo se siente bastante cercano a la HT, no he tenido problemas de hundimiento, aun en las subidas con raices y piedras donde aumento la velocidad para pasar o icluso parado en los pedales para poder rebasar a alguno de los cuates, quiza la mejor parte de la suspension sale en las zonas planas pero muy disparejas, es muy facil pedalear si no vas rebotando!
No se, quiza sea mi poca experiencia en bicis o que mi experiencia previa haya sido la HT y que mi otras referencias sean la Scalpel y la SC o quiza sea que por el mentado estilo las desventajas me funcionen bien, supongo que tratandose de preferencias no es posible saber que es "mejor" quiza a lo mas saber porque alguien prefiere determinada caracteristica?


El Rivas


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

MI Rocky no ha tenido falla de sus valeros y estan como nuevos desde su primer día... nunca me han fallado... preguntenle al Tocayo...

Sobre el pedaleo sirve mucho el amortiguador y bla bla bla de la cleta pero si no estas acostumbrado a rodar en una doble suspensión al principio te vas a sentir raro y tendras que mejorar mucho tu técnica de pedaleo... ese punto es importante también para que trabaje mejor una bici FS.

Si volviera a tener que comprar otra doble me iría por una ETSX de nuevo.... ojo! no es publicidad 

Saludos!

Sir Ranazzotti

más publicidad de este modelo y la marca:

¡Que les parece la linea 2007 de RM?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233363&page=5


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> He de reconocer que no he manejado una Titus y que mi unica referencia es la HT de Merida y que estaba algo larga para mi:
> -Efectivamente la Turner es mas baja, hay que acostumbrarse a pedalear en forma sincronizada con el camino, mis problemas en las zonas rocosas de por aca han sido mas cuestion de perderles el miedo que de pegar con el pedal, curiosamente el unico casi-incidente-funesto por darle con el pedal a una piedra fue en la Merida que es mas alta...! (esa vez vi mi vida pasar rapidamente frente a mis ojos...) creo que es cuestion de adecuarse a la ideosincracia de lo que tienes.
> - En lo de la maniobrabilidad no estoy muy seguro, me parece que la turner es muy estable pero gira muy rapido, quiza porque la manejo como una HT (giro rapidoeso adelante, poco manubrio, girar el cuerpo... igual y asi no se maneja pero sale!). O sera quiza que como yo quedo marginal entre tallas y me fui por la S me quede con la estabilidad inherente del modelo y la maniobrabilidad de una bici pequenia...?
> - El pedaleo se siente bastante cercano a la HT, no he tenido problemas de hundimiento, aun en las subidas con raices y piedras donde aumento la velocidad para pasar o icluso parado en los pedales para poder rebasar a alguno de los cuates, quiza la mejor parte de la suspension sale en las zonas planas pero muy disparejas, es muy facil pedalear si no vas rebotando!
> ...


Ojo... no dije que la Turner sea mala en esos aspectos. Mas bien, solo diferente a la Titus. Yo tampoco he rodado una Turner, pero gente que ha rodado las dos, ha remarcado esas diferencias. Echale un ojito a las geometrias (que es lo que al final del dia es lo mas importante es una bici) y veras lo que te digo.

Niguna es mala y ambas som muy suepriores a otras ofertas del mercado (sobre todo a la Scalpel y la Stupidlight  ).

Solo remarco que son diferentes y cada una tiene su propia ideosincracia. Cuando te subes a una, te das cuenta que sus diseñadores tienen ideas diferentes a como debe ser una MTB.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Rene, tengo muy presente la intencion de tu enumeracion de caracteristicas a pesar de que eres fan de Titus me queda claro que solo explicas las diferencias enetre ambas biclas, por eso es que aprecio tu informacion! Quiza mi respuesta sono a defensa y no era esa la intencion, mas bien es: "Esas diferencias las aprecio y las uso para mi estilo y condiciones de manejo", es comentar lo que sabemos y aprender algo de eso!
Espero tener algun dia la chance de manejar una Titus pa' ver como charcha!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Saludos Rene, tengo muy presente la intencion de tu enumeracion de caracteristicas a pesar de que eres fan de Titus me queda claro que solo explicas las diferencias enetre ambas biclas, por eso es que aprecio tu informacion! Quiza mi respuesta sono a defensa y no era esa la intencion, mas bien es: "Esas diferencias las aprecio y las uso para mi estilo y condiciones de manejo", es comentar lo que sabemos y aprender algo de eso!
> Espero tener algun dia la chance de manejar una Titus pa' ver como charcha!
> 
> El Rivas


Exacto!!!

Ese es el punto! Hay bicis que van con tu estilo y otras que simplemente no por mas que sean las mejores!

Aqui entre nos, si no tuviera una Titus, seria una Turner (si pudiera pagarla, obvio).

En cuanto a probar la Titus, cuando quieras!!! Esta a tu disposicion. Es mas, nos ponemos de acuerdo y te la llevas un fin de semana para probarla en tus terrenos y que le puedas mover lo que sea.

Solo recuerda que es un "burro grandote" disfrazado de "M" y que la Switchblade no es la ultima expresion de Titus. La Motolite es mejor. Aunque si la vistes con tu tijera, debe hacerse un poquito mas chica. La AM1 es mas una ametralladora que una pistola!

Ya haciendo confesiones, aqui va la lista de mis marcas preferidas (en ningun orden particular):

- Titus
- Turner
- Marin
- Knolly
- Ironhorse
- Giant

Creo que son marcas que se les puede recomendar a cualquiera.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Intense Spider, Turner Flux ,Titus Motolite.*



Arbuz said:


> Pues una suspension 100mm me parece justa porque yo realmente hago mi bicicleteo XC.
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> To : ARBUZ
> ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Parece que ustedes tienen conocimiento de muchas marcas y me dieron varias opciones para investigar de que no sabia antes. Oye, muchos ahi andan en cletas de fabricas poco conocidas- ?de plano, pueden estranarlas antes de comprar o solo ponen la orden y prueban la fortuna? Puede que la ciudad mas grande del mundo tenga representacion de todas esas marcas. Por aqui mismo, solo nos contamos con unas 4 o 5 tiendas especialisadas para bicis- para ver a mas, hay que irnos a California. Para salir en la brecha con una para ver bien que tal tenemos hasta menos opciones.


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*La Giant Trance es lo que mejor te recomiendo*



Arbuz said:


> Pues una suspension 100mm me parece justa porque yo realmente hago mi bicicleteo XC.
> Solo que he encontrado un par de trails en areas con mucha vegetacion y raices por doquier.
> Generalmente no maltrato mucho mi bici ni ando brincando obstaculos dificiles. No tanto por la bici sino por mis huesos
> Ya estoy viejillo y mi forma de rodar es mas bien conservadora de mi integridad fisica
> ...


La question de All mountain es para cyclistas un poco mas advance que haven por lo menos dorps de 5 pies o mas.

You tengo una 5 spot y es la mejor para algo entre xc y all mountain.

Para tu estilo, presupuesto y los trails que hay en Puerto Rico te recomiendo las siguientes bicis:

1. Giant trance 4" of travel y pedalea super bien

2. KHS am 1000 - es lo mejor por el precio y es ajustable para 4", 5", y 6". En e-bay venden los quadros por $349 (betterbikes.com).

Yo tengo una de esas y me gusto mas que la yeti 575 que tenia

3. Santa cruz Heckler

Si quieres algo que bichotee mas comprate la motolite titus, o una turner flux.

Otra opcion es la Giant reign que tiene 6" y pedalea bien.

Mi boto es por la Trance o la KHS AM.

Cordialmente,
Desde Indianapolis.....

PS Como es ta la accion del cyclismo en puerto rico?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Arbuz: No dejes de echarle un lente a la 5 Spot de Turner. Yo tengo una Flux y la Spot y la realidad es que para mi uso (XC Agresivo) es la bici ideal ya que tiene la combinación de durabilidad, estabilidad a velocidad, perdona bastante y es muy comoda.

Si por otro lado tus veredas son muy cerradas, posiblemente te convenga más una bici como la Flux u otra con angulos más cerrados como las Titus u otras que han mencionado aca. 

Saludos,

Mada


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Titus MotoLite*

Ahora entiendo el porque de la devocion casi religiosa de sus seguidores... :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Ahora entiendo el porque de la devocion casi religiosa de sus seguidores... :thumbsup:


Si finalmente te la compraste, es una maravilla. Pero me imagino que eso ya lo probaste en esa rodada, no?

Mucha suerte!


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Demo*

Pues la neta me levante tarde y no aproveche las 12 horas del demo de Interbike :madman: 
Pero entre que me perdi y me estacione, por fin llegamos al cañon botapata (bootleg) 

Tome la primera bici, una Salsa El Santo y me fui a conocer la geografia del lugar. Ahi fue en donde vi las Marin. Platique con el vato que trais la Marin y me dijo que estaba sorprendido, que era lo maximo. Yo no pude correrla porque traia ya mi lista hecha y la neta me esta divirtiendo tanto en la ruta que no podia bajar a cambiar "N" bicis cada hora.

Esta era la Marin que hoy me entero me recomendo Warp:










Tampoco probe las Turner... al principio porque me faltaba tiempo y al final porque me faltaban piernas 

Salsa El Santo
BMC Foustroke 03
Titus MotoLite
Commencal Meta 4 Numero 2

Probe un par mas en asfalto, durante y despues del show, pero solo esas cuatro en las rutas.
No habia oportunidad de ir despacio y sentir la bici una vez en el trail porque le estorbabas a los locos de atras, asi que la unica forma de sentir la bici fue correr como un loco despavorido igual que todos :thumbsup:

La Salsa demasiado ligera y personalmente no senti control total. Sera la altura lo compacto del tubo superior, en fin. No soy un experto.

Yo esperaba TODO de la BMC. Como en todo cuando uno tiene grandes espectativas, pues es facilmente desilusionado. La bicicleta es perfecta siempre y cuando no te subas nunca a una Titus ni a una Commencal (u otras).
Habia un par de bajadas inclinadas, una con unas rocas en plena bajada (detalle en la foto), yo iba rapido en la BMC y al llegar a la cuneta la cola no la senti, como si no estuviese ahi, como la pantera rosa. Posicion o equilibrio, suspension o balance. No se que fue, pero lo que si se es que en la subida inmediata solte uno de los cleats para caer de ese lado y cuaz, me cai del otro con la pata pegada. Un raspon y mas nah. Subi despacio sin impulso y mejor me baje a empujar.
En campo abierto corria como diablo sin problemas pero esa cuneta que pase una segunda vez con la BMC (y luego con la Titus y Commencal) me dejo con un sabor a le falta algo.
Imagino que la Fourstroke 02 que tiene carbon atras debe pesar menos y quiza sentirse pior.
Tambien me fije que al regresar la BMC les fallo en otra ese invento de no soldar el TT. Solo vi que le cambiaron la bici al vato y yo me fui a Titus 

Platique con la raza de Titus antes de montarme. Buen pex todos, ganaron el Best MTBR con la Motolite. Les dije de la religion Titus en Mexico y les dio risa. Pedi la Motolite que aparece en la foto y despues de dos bicis y varias vueltas por todas las rutas ya estaba medio cansado. No me acorde del cansancio hasta dos horas despues que devolvi la Motolite. No me cai, no me desbalancie, no me dio miedo correrla en la falda, tenia todo lo que uno puede buscar para esas condiciones. Es mas, creo que solo me desclipie los zapatos cuando fui al baño y cuando la entregue. Eso para mi que soy novato significa que le di mi confianza 

Luego llego Commencal, la reserve porque traian muy pocas, asi que despues de dos vueltas extras en la Titus la recogi ya casi para finalizar el evento. Ya no tenia piernas entonces. Cual fue mi sorpresa que despues de la Titus encontre algo mas estable con mejor control. Quiza no mas ligera ni rapida pero mas acorde a mi avanzado estado de descomposicion fisica 
Suave es la palabra para definir la experiencia. Con los hubs esos que hacen chaca chaca pero suave, increiblemente suave. La segunda pasada por la bajada esa en que me habia caido en la BMC decidi frenar en la cuneta y salirme de la ruta. Pasaron dos tipos y desde abajo comenze a subir sin estar clipeado esperando no lograr el ascenso. Ajuste la suspencion de suave a dura y me fui por un ladito para regresar a la ruta. No me detuve, no me desbalancie, no se como suben las cabras pero esta subio y subio y subio y luego corrio sin que yo hiciera panchitos ni muecas. La neta, me gusto mucho.

El problema al final del Interbike es no traer diez mil dolares en efectivo. Si hay buenos deals pero las bicis aun asi son caras. Espero pronto publicar un par de fotos de los resultados para mi de mi experiencia Interbike 

Dejo algunas fotos del outdoor que es lo que finalmente, fuera del negocio, vale la pena :thumbsup:

PD. Los vatos que estan parados con sus bicis en la foto de la cuneta les dio miedo aventarse sin asomarse. Es que la neta, aunque se ve peor de lo que es, y en la foto no se aprecian los angulos que hacen la bajada y la piedra casi ciegas. Uno viene de curva y plano a una bajada que solo se muestra conforme avanzas. No se que mas asusta si ver la bajada empinada o el letrero de "Peligro".


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Zion Rasta said:


> La question de All mountain es para cyclistas un poco mas advance que haven por lo menos dorps de 5 pies o mas.
> You tengo una 5 spot y es la mejor para algo entre xc y all mountain.
> Para tu estilo, presupuesto y los trails que hay en Puerto Rico te recomiendo las siguientes bicis:
> 1. Giant trance 4" of travel y pedalea super bien
> ...


ZR Pues voy a buscar aqui cerca quien tenga las bicis que no vi en Interbike y que me recomiendan ustedes y tomare mi decision nada mas que mi banco en PR libere mi cuenta porque le puso la bandera de fraude por andar comprando cochinadas aqui y alla 

Un vato con el que corri un buen rato en interbike me ofrecio Giant al 25% asi que voy a considerarlo seriamente. Aunque buscaba algo con sabor europeo 

El ciclismo en Puerto Rico no esta del todo bien. Recreacional pues las areas son limitadas y no hay cultura de respeto al ciclista, ademas del clima lluvioso. Organizado para variar problemas con la federacion y eventos. Hay algunas carreras bien organizadas y pistas pequeñas bien trazadas pero no bien mantenidas. Digamos que tiene mucha oportunidad de mejora  
Hay dos clases de LBS los que sobreviven y los que quieren ganarse lo del año en una sola venta. Pero tambien encontre uno bastante decente y pequeño en Bayamon y ya he comprado ahi par de cositas.

En Puerto Rico no hay realmente el espacio como en Tecate por ejemplo. Y los mangos e iguanas pues no son tan faciles de evitar como las cascabel y las cachanillas que ruedan en el viento :nono:


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow!










No la habia visto... pero ya mi cochinito esta temblando porque no tardo en decidirme


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contact Charles at Hammerhead... tell him Warp sent ya!

Seriously, Charles is a good source. He also sells Titus and Ventana... drop him an e-mail and chat a bit with him about what is your best choice.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Contact Charles at Hammerhead... tell him Warp sent ya!
> ....


Yes, tell him that Warp sent you to him, choose your favourite bike and build, and tell Charles to charge it to Warp's CC....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yes, tell him that Warp sent you to him, choose your favourite bike and build, and tell Charles to charge it to Warp's CC....


You got it all wrong!!

Tell Charles Warp sent ya, and he will charge new Warp's ML2 build to Arbuz's CC!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> You got it all wrong!!
> 
> Tell Charles Warp sent ya, and he will charge new Warp's ML2 build to Arbuz's CC!!


I just don't understand the alure for the ML 2. The only thing that I see better over the 2006 ML is the ano paint (or silver finish, wow).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I just don't understand the alure for the ML 2. The only thing that I see better over the 2006 ML is the ano paint (or silver finish, wow).


Just the fact of anodizing alone is worth of something...

After the hard abuse I give to my bike (or lack of care, better said), I can tell you there's a lot to desire for anodizing.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Just the fact of anodizing alone is worth of something...
> 
> After the hard abuse I give to my bike (or lack of care, better said), I can tell you there's a lot to desire for anodizing.


I agree... anodizing would be nice, but CF and thinner chainstay are not my cup of tea... anyway, the El Guapo still sounds nice.... going back and forth between El Guapo and a Turbo...


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Sorry*



Warp said:


> You got it all wrong!!
> Tell Charles Warp sent ya, and he will charge new Warp's ML2 build to Arbuz's CC!!


:nono:

Sorry Warp, my credit limit can only take one bike


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I agree... anodizing would be nice, but CF and thinner chainstay are not my cup of tea... anyway, the El Guapo still sounds nice.... going back and forth between El Guapo and a Turbo...












Chainstays are not thinner, but redesigned.

As for the carbon, I'm with you but I'm positive is easier to find out someone who's willing to trade the seatstays or ask them to the dealer like that. So it's a non-issue.

El Guapo is just too much for me. Too much bike to pull up climbing and I wouldn't use all its potential on the DH parts. I'm not that an aggressive rider. But that's just me and my reality. It would be money badly spent. I'll stick to 5" travel. Perfect balance for me and my (crappy) riding style.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I actually don't know about buying any new bikes next year, I'll see. There are many things coming up and I don't know if I'll have the budget for it.

El Guapo does sounds nice, even if it's more overkill for me (since I have more crappy riding technique than you  ). Oh, man, how I hate money. If it wasn't for it, we'd get all wonderfull bikes 

Edit: I just saw that's an exogrid frame, maybe that's the only application where I like engrudo in tubings...


----------

